# He Never Got a Home



## bigjimslade (Oct 16, 2016)

Milo died yesterday of infection at age 6 months. I knew Milo since he was a four-month old kitten. Milo (and his brother) hated living in the shelter and was very hissy. I spent a lot of time holding him in my arms and I knew Milo was just misunderstood. Sadly, no one adopted Milo as a cute kitten. 

Milo went out to foster and was instantly a happy cat. He came back to the shelter for adoption and he was miserable again.

All Milo wanted was a home but he never got that.

I'll miss you Milo. You deserved a better life.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Know that he had you. Some poor animals never feel any love at all. 
I wish for a world where all the cats & dogs have someone to love


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

:crying: i'm so sorry to hear this. Milo, i will be thinking of you. you were too young. let the memory of bigjim comforting you with his love carry you safely to the rainbow bridge where you will be happy and healthy and playful. your person will find you when you are ready to return to earth once again. XOXO to you and bigjim.


----------



## MH1975 (Nov 9, 2017)

Poor Milo. So sad to read this, bigjim, but thank you for sharing. It's so sad to think of cats who don't find a human to love them and care for them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww, so sorry to hear about Milo. You loved him and he did in return, and was grateful for having a wonderful owner and home. It's my belief that we will see our beloved pets again in the spiritual world, and Milo will be there waiting for you.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. At least he had you. This forum reminds me all the time why I can't give my cats up.


----------



## smoda61 (Oct 4, 2017)

Truly sad story. Milo was fortunate to have someone who cared so deeply about him.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Milo.  I saw your post about the process of having to return Milo, and other happy and well-socialized fosters, to shelters, where they regress. 

He was lucky to have had that time with you out of the shelter and to have experienced happiness and love. Despite his very short life, he managed to touch people, and he won't be forgotten.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

spirite said:


> Despite his very short life, he managed to touch people, and he won't be forgotten.



that is so true. I really love this thought. he made a difference himself while he was here and definitely has changed some lives. every kitty makes us better people. :luv


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

So sorry to hear this atback, he knew love with you :angel


----------

